# [SOLVED] compaq presario f700 xp audio drivers



## bluedvl (Jun 11, 2011)

i have a compaq presario f700 f767nr laptop i have down graded from vista to xp pro i have found all the drivers except the conextant hd audio drivers anyone have an idea please let me know thanks


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: compaq presario f700 xp audio drivers*

I believe this thread will solve your issues: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html


----------



## bluedvl (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: compaq presario f700 xp audio drivers*

well that is where i got all the other drivers but that audio driver wouldnt work it kept telling me that it could'nt find the device thank you tho


----------



## bluedvl (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: compaq presario f700 xp audio drivers*

also the link for the audio file at mediafire is not a good link


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: compaq presario f700 xp audio drivers*

Ahh, well in that case try this one. ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp32501-33000/sp32646.exe


----------



## bluedvl (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: compaq presario f700 xp audio drivers*

problem solved thank you


----------



## bluedvl (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: compaq presario f700 xp audio drivers*

ray: very cool thank you so much


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: compaq presario f700 xp audio drivers*

You're welcome.


----------

